# Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug



## Jolly (18 Oktober 2006)

Seit langen lese ich schon hier im Forum, geholfen hat es, privat, wie auch beruflich. Ich hoffe ich kann so meinen Teil dazu beitragen:

0137-Betrug war mir seit langem bekannt, ich warne vor solchen Betrügereien. Nur konnte ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es mich :wall:  auch erwischt. Hier ein Abriss der Geschehnisse bis zum Erfolg, ohne Namen, Aktenzeichen etc.

19.06.06: (Dienstag)

Um 9 Uhr hatte ich ein Veranstaltung, nicht zur Teilnahme, sondern diese durchzuführen. Mein Handy habe ich immer dabei, ich erwartete an diesen Morgen, dass es eventuell zu einigen Änderungen im Ablauf kommen könnte. Meine Nummer war bekannt. 08:06 Uhr bekam ich einen Anruf; reflexartige rief ich zurück, nur um mir anzuhören: "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt."
Ich schaute meine Kollegen an und meinte, dass ich gerade Mist gebaut habe.

21.09.06: (Donnerstag)

11:30 erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer anderen Nummer; ebenfalls aber 0137.

Abends, es war kurz nach 19:00 Uhr (ich schaue immer Simpsons :-D  ) rief ich meinen Mobilfunkanbieter an und erklärt, dass ich nicht bereit diesen einen Posten mit der 0137 zu zahlen. Ich argumentierte mit Hinweisen verschiedenster Verbraucherschutzseiten. Der "nette" Mensch im Call-Center meinte, dann sperrt man halt die SIM-Karte.

22.09.06 (Freitag)

Gegen 13:00 ging ich zur Polizei und erstattete Anzeige.

23.09.06 (Samstag)

Eine Meldung über beide Nummern wurde an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt.

Ein Fax wurde an meinen Mobilfunkanbieter geschickt.

27.09.06

Die Bundesnetzagentur schickte mir eine Antwort-Mail mit Aktenzeichen.

06.10.06

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter schickte mir die Rechnung mit dem Posten der 0137-Nummer. Ich überwies sofort den nicht-strittigen Betrag.
Ich informierte meine Bank, dass der Mobilfunkanbieter nicht abbuchen darf.
Ebenso erhielt mein Mobilfunkanbieter ein neues Fax, indem ich nochmals erklärte, dass ich diesen Betrag nicht bezahle und die Einzugsermächtigung nichtig ist. Diesmal gab ich beide Aktenzeichen (Polizei und BNetzA) an.

13.10.06

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter wollte abbuchen, konnte aber nicht. Es war nur noch der strittige Betrag, der Rest war schon durch mich bezahlt.
Ich rief wiedermals die Hotline an. Man meinte, ich hätte keine Faxe geschickt, aber man werde prüfen.

14.10.06

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter rief mich an und fragte nochmals, ob es eine SMS oder ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" war. Ich erklärte nochmals alles, was ich in den Faxen schon geschrieben hatte. Man schrieb mir 5 Euro gut, jedoch ohne näher darauf einzugehen. (Ich verweigerte die Zahlung von 1,42 Euro)

17.10.06

Mein Mobilfunkanbieter rief mich wieder an und meinte er schreibt mir 5 Euro gut, weil 1,42 Euro unpassend wäre. Ich denke die Gutschrift vom 14.10. war damit begründet, dass bei Zahlungsrückgang eine Gebühr von 5 Euro fällig wird.

18.10.06 (Heute)

Die BNetzA schickte mir eine E-Mail mit der Sperrung der von mir zurückgerufenen Nummer. Ebenso wurde ein Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängt, rückwirkend bis zum 19.09.06.


Also man sieht, wenn man sich etwas Mühe macht, dann funktioniert das System. Meine Kosten waren minimal (2 Faxe), die Nerven nicht überreizt. :sun: 

PS: Ich hoffe, hiermit keine Rechtsberatung gegeben zu haben, sondern ich will lediglich meine Erfahrungen wiedergeben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Jolly's Nummern: siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170991#post170991

Ein paar Dutzend Leute wie Dich würde ich mir manchmal wünschen. Vielen Dank (und schick mir bitte die Aktenzeichen, siehe PN).
@mods: darf Jolly denn seinen Mobilfunkanbieter nennen?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*



Jolly schrieb:


> snip



Das klingt gut, aber packt das Problem nicht an der Wurzel. Und die ist meiner Meinung nach die Bundesnetzagentur, die den einschlägigen Firmen immer wieder solche Nummern zuteilt und die ohne Konsequenzen weitermachen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Wobei der Weg allerdings die Wurzel von der anderen Seite anpackt.
Wenn genug geschädigte diesen Weg beschreiten würden, und die Mobilfunkunternehmen so viel Arbeit damit hätten, würden sie vielleicht endlich die Weiterleitung der 0137 Kennungen unterbinden


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Wobei der Weg allerdings die Wurzel von der anderen Seite anpackt.
> Wenn genug geschädigte diesen Weg beschreiten würden, und die Mobilfunkunternehmen so viel Arbeit damit hätten, würden sie vielleicht endlich die Weiterleitung der 0137 Kennungen unterbinden



Wenn ich mirs recht überlege, wäre dies wohl kurzfristig der erfolgreichere Weg, als auf eine schnelle Gesetzesänderung oder andere gesetzliche Maßnahmen zu hoffen.

Ich werde jedenfalls heute meine beiden Mobilfunkanbieter O 2 und T-Mobile ebenfalls kontaktieren bezüglich automatischer Unterdrückung von "Anrufen" durch 0137- (bzw. +49137-) Rufnummern bzw. deren Wählrobotern.


----------



## srm71 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Die 5 € Erstattung klingen nach Vodafone. Ist billiger, als stundenlang zu streiten. 
Kurzfristig verbreitet man mit der beschriebenen Methode viel Wind,
habe ich auch so gemacht und ist ziemlich aufregend. Langfristige Folge ist,
daß noch mehr Stellen abgebaut werden und man sich ähnlich wie bei Telekom und 1und1 mühsam, zeit- und nervenraubend durch Telefonmenüs ackern muß, ehe man mit etwas Glück mit einem Menschen kommunizieren kann. 
Die Netzagentur hat sich hier eine gutbezahlte Arbeit auf Lebenszeit gesichert!
Nur die könnten etwas ändern, was aber bedeuten würde, am Ast zu sägen auf dem man sitzt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Die Bundesnetzagentur sollte wenigstens ihre Pfdlicht erfüllen und *alle diese Fälle der Staatsanwaltschaft melden*, was ihr in TKG §67 Abs. 3 nicht nur ermöglicht wurde, sondern was nach dem Text des Gesetzes zu geschehen hat (und wie schon öfter erwähnt war ja gerade die Tatsache, dass 0137-Rückruftricks *nach bestehender Gesetzeslage *als Betrug zu verfolgen seien, das Argument dafür, 0137 nicht strenger zu regulieren.
Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur da ihre Aufgaben nicht ernst nimmt, sollte das auch ein Plitikum sein - für das übergeordnete Finanzministerium...


----------



## srm71 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Stimmt! Leidiges Thema, wie die von uns viel zu gut Bezahlten es mit der Aufgabenerfüllung ernst nehmen. Die Mitarbeiter bei der Agentur und die Staatsdiener sind doch sicher auch mal angepingt worden oder Familienmitglieder. Wie ragieren die wohl darauf???


----------



## Jolly (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Update:

Heute rief mich die Polizei an und fragte nach der Telefonrechnung. Ich erklärte, dass das mit dem Netzbetreiber geklärt ist.

So, nun zu den obigen Posts:



> Langfristige Folge ist,
> daß noch mehr Stellen abgebaut werden und man sich ähnlich wie bei Telekom und 1und1 mühsam, zeit- und nervenraubend durch Telefonmenüs ackern muß, ehe man mit etwas Glück mit einem Menschen kommunizieren kann.



Und? Die bauen die Stellen so oder so ab und ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht bereit, auf diese Weise für andere zu zahlen. Und solange die Telefonmenüs kostenfrei sind, ist es egal, ob die nerven oder nicht. Und falls ich jemanden zum Anschreien in solch einer Sache suche (ich bin leidenschaftlicher Choleriker), dann gehe ich in das betreffende Geschäft. So what?



> Leidiges Thema, wie die von uns viel zu gut Bezahlten es mit der Aufgabenerfüllung ernst nehmen.



Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich auch aus dem Schlag, und die Bezahlung? Naja... 
Zur Bearbeitung solcher Sachen gibt es nunmal viele Dinge, die berücksichtigt werden. Oder willst du etwa, nur weil ein Beamter schneller, aber dafür schlechter gearbeitet hat, DIE gewinnen lassen? :roll:


----------



## srm71 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Ich meinte nicht alle, sondern die an den Schnittstellen: Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Netzagentur. "DIE" gewinnen an einem Pingwochenende
6stellig. Kann man nur auf das Rechnungslegungsverbot hoffen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*



Jolly schrieb:


> Update:
> Heute rief mich die Polizei an und fragte nach der Telefonrechnung. Ich erklärte, dass das mit dem Netzbetreiber geklärt ist.


also keine Strafanzeige? (bitte PN)



srm71 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht alle, sondern die an den Schnittstellen: Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft, Netzagentur. "DIE" gewinnen an einem Pingwochenende 6stellig. Kann man nur auf das Rechnungslegungsverbot hoffen.


Ich erwarte nicht von einem normalen Polizisten, dass er irgendeine Ahnung hat von den Hintergründen von 0137-Betrug. Ich wette, dass 90% der Leute, die bei einer normalen Polizeidienststelle eine Anzeige aufgeben wollen, zu hören bekommen "Das sind doch diese Gewinnspielnummern" - die Rate ist bei den Hotlines von Telkos bestimmt nicht anders!

Auch die Staatsanwälte werden sicher keinen Lehrgang gekriegt haben über die Abzockmethoden in diesem Bereich.

Es gibt da aber so eine Schnittstelle, bei der die Experten für solche Sachen sitzen. Es gibt da aber so eine Schnittstelle, die die Möglichkeit hätte, *jeden einzelnen Fall von 0137-Betrug zur Anzeige zu bringen*. Es gibt da aber so eine Schnittstelle, die näher an der Materie dran ist als selbst die fachlich interessiertesten Staatsanwälte. 

Wie diese Schnittstelle heisst, hab ich leider gerade vergessen. Kann ja mal passieren


----------



## Jolly (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Doch Strafanzeige habe ich erstattet. Die Polizei rief mich an, um den Sachstand und das Rechnungslegungsverbot von ihrer Seite mit meinem Netzbetreiber zu klären (Was ich jedoch selbst schon erledigt habe). Das AZ für die Strafanzeige hast du ja schon :-D


----------



## samildanach (8 November 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*

Hier mein Teilerfolgsbericht, der anderen Betroffenen Mut machen soll, sich trotz Zeitaufwand, der sicher nicht im Verhältnis zu eigenem Schaden steht, im Sinne der hier im Forum gegebenen Empfehlungen zu verhalten:

Fakten
1. 0137 7790012 am 17.08.06, wie in meinem Beitrag dokumentiert
2. Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur: Diese sperrt Nummer 0137 7790012 zum 5.9.2006 und verhängt Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot ab 14.08.2006
3. Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft. PN und Kontakt mit Kriminalbeamten einer deutschen Polizeidirektion, der offenbar über einschlägige Erfahrungen verfügt.
Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt. (noch ? Sammelklage ?: entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis)
4. Mobilfunkanbieter (Prepaid-Karte) sendet Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Der Rückruf kostete mich 2,83 €. Bislang erfolgte, trotz Aufforderung und Hinweis auf die Maßnahme der Bundesnetzagentur keine Erstattung des Betrages.

Fazit:
Handlungsempfehlungen dieses Forums führen also zu Erfolgen!

Falls es Neues zu berichten gibt, melde ich mich erneut im Forum.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*



samildanach schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Handlungsempfehlungen dieses Forums führen also zu Erfolgen!


und welcher Normalverbraucher hat die Zeit das durchzuziehen?  Außerdem muß man das 
mit der Anzahl der Anzeigenden multiplizieren plus der Zeit in den Behörden um das zu bearbeiten. 
Es gibt verdammt wichtigeres als damit Zeit (und  Geld) zu verplempern, wenn es wesentlich 
einfacher geht: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=173253#post173253

Es ist ein Unding, dass anstatt dem Übel  auf einen Schlag ein Ende zu bereiten (Rufnummernunterdrückung),
 Behördenapparate und  Verbraucher Zeit und Arbeit einsetzen,  um sich gegen diesen Betrug zu wehren.

PS:


samildanach schrieb:


> (noch ? Sammelklage ?:


gibt es nicht in Deutschland  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2006)

*AW: Der erfolgreiche Weg bei 0137-Betrug*



> Zitat von samildanach :
> 
> 
> > (noch ? Sammelklage ?:
> ...


Gemeint: Sammelverfahren. Gibt es in Deutschland. Nur: Gerade beim Mehrwertnummern-Missbrauch scheuen manche Staatsanwälte/innen diesen Begriff wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Da tritt plötzlich Kurzsichtigkeit ein, der Blick reicht über den eigenen Schreibtischrand mit dem Schaden von einskommanochwas Euro nicht hinaus...


----------

